# Accuquartz



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Never heard of these till today-looked in the electric spider site -one or two seem to be about-any opinions on anything -or is that another silly question


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

bridgeman said:


> Never heard of these till today-looked in the electric spider site -one or two seem to be about-any opinions on anything -or is that another silly question


Silver Hawk on this site fixed mine recently and is worth contacting if you have a problem with one.

I rather like it as it gives very good accuracy (-0.2 sec/day, apparently) whilst having a very smooth second hand.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

well- thats one bought for 30squids-no doubt be needing specialist healthcare shortly-especially when she finds out-will keep updated


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

bought one and its arrived and humming and quartzing at same time-not pretty but hell of an internal system----sorry got that wrong way round-its the quartz that fires the tuning fork that moves the train and we all get there on time


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

Do you have a picture of it that you could post?


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

What or where is the"electric spider site "



bridgeman said:


> Never heard of these till today-looked in the electric spider site -one or two seem to be about-any opinions on anything -or is that another silly question


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

knirirr said:


> Do you have a picture of it that you could post?


love to but still trying to suss the system for adding photos-not as simple as ebay methinks-although have looked at this site instructions


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Seismic one said:


> What or where is the"electric spider site "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry-was refering to the electric watch WEB site-will be more formal in future


----------

